# answer a couple questions for a newbie to field?



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> i have been hunting with my bow for about 10 years and this past two summers i got hooked on shooting. I LOVE shooting my bow. So naturally when hunting season is over i want to start shooting indoors. So i have been looking for a new target set up but talk about overwhelming. There are so many things i can tinker with a target set up.
> 
> ...


 A clarifier allows you to see the target clearer while useing a lense.It scres into a super peep houseing and you can change the power of the lense. 

I would check the claasifieds here on AT. You can get a top of the line sight and scope for a good price. Really, you can get everything you need here on AT for about half the price.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Lets talk sights and scopes first.
> 1. What would be a good moderate priced scope and sight (don't want to spend a ton until i really get hooked bad)?
> 2 How long of an extension bar do i need?
> 3 How big of housing?
> ...


Don't do it that way....you know you are going to shoot so jump into the Classifieds and find a HIGH end sight used for a good price. You will be much happier NOW and even more so in the future when you don't have to buy another one I like Copper John (but for a newbie it can be tough to set the scope up correctly if you have zero patience or don't have a good leveling block). But there are several good models out. My favorites are the CJ Ants....then the Shibuya...I can't wait to see the new one from Spot Hogg 

But scope wise I like a CR target housing for all my indoor and outdoor shooting. The FOV is 1.25" which is plenty....and a new one won't hurt your pocket. I use a DY lens and would recommend nothing higher then a 4X to start out. You may discover that you can handle more power quickly...but most people need to really crawl on power

For the extension length I always go long....I can always adjust a 12" bar to 6-8" but I will never be able to make a 6" bar 9-12"

I haven't used a light in about 9 years....most people don't need them....if you shoot any NAA you can't have them at all.

Stabs are different for everyone.....I have figured that most don't really know what they are really looking for in a stab....or how to balance a bow for THEM. 

Rest I have used a Pro Tuner for all my shooting for about the past 8 years....the same one at that. :thumb:

Most people don't usually need a clarifier until they get to at least a 6X scope. But if you use one with a 4X it will sharpen what you see in your scope. I don't use one when shooting a 4X indoors but do with my 6X.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks guys!! 
brown hornet, after looking in the at classifieds i feel a little better about the prices. I was looking mostly on websights for brand new and talk about expensive quick!!! I i will buy the accessories and the bow through at. I don't know what i would do with out this site??? Thanks and i am very interested in anyone else's thoughts.

What do you guys think for the axle to axle length. I have mostly been looking at the 37 range due i am so used to shooting a short axle to axle length. Is this the totally wrong approach? Should i go over 40. I would also like to start shooting 3d too, indoors and outdoors. Its also very difficult to shoot a bunch of different target set ups due to my shops don't carry them in stock.


----------



## alphach64 (Aug 15, 2007)

*You need all of it*

you have to have it all- get the best, you are already hooked- admit it- get the badest stuff available--You can still get all the good stuff at a resonable price- Yes the calssifieds are the place to look-- good luck- go with what suits you- and keep in mind Design - versatility- and what works for you


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

my name is kill em and grill em and i am addicted to archery.:darkbeer:

There i finally said it, are there any support groups out there? wait a second i think i am on one right now.:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> thanks guys!!
> brown hornet, after looking in the at classifieds i feel a little better about the prices. I was looking mostly on websights for brand new and talk about expensive quick!!! I i will buy the accessories and the bow through at. I don't know what i would do with out this site??? Thanks and i am very interested in anyone else's thoughts.
> 
> What do you guys think for the axle to axle length. I have mostly been looking at the 37 range due i am so used to shooting a short axle to axle length. Is this the totally wrong approach? Should i go over 40. I would also like to start shooting 3d too, indoors and outdoors. Its also very difficult to shoot a bunch of different target set ups due to my shops don't carry them in stock.



I would find a bow before I worried about equipment to much. What is your draw and what manufacture do you want to go with?

The Classifieds are great :thumb:


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

29 and i really don't care about manufacture.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You can shoot whatever then....even if you decided to shoot it for field or 3D you have the draw to not need a nother bow.

My personal pick for you would be a used Pro or Ultra Elite with 3000 limbs.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

if you're just starting to play the field game, get a bow with modular cams. you'll be making lots of changes to find the sweet spot

your target rig may end up a different drawlength compared to your hunting bows.

why are they different? hand position and full draw position and the relationship of string angle to the contact points of the face.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

thanks guys


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

I agree with all the above suggestions.
CR Scopes and Viper are good scope buys. DY optics for lenses.
Like everyone said already spend money on a good sight.
Pro Tuner for a arrow rest.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

If you want to have a really fun challenge, try shooting Bowhunter Unlimited. Five fixed pins. It's really a challenge shooting all those distances when you have to gap pins.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> If you want to have a really fun challenge, try shooting Bowhunter Unlimited. Five fixed pins. It's really a challenge shooting all those distances when you have to gap pins.


No more challenging then trying to shoot good scores with a scope and long rod.

The object is to be as accurate as possible.....the VAST MAJORITY of shooters are more accurate with FS gear.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> shoot it for field or 3D you have the draw to not need a nother bow.
> 
> My personal pick for you would be a used Pro or Ultra Elite with 3000 limbs.



This would be an excellent way to go. Without your ever having shot them, you can be sure that the bow won't limit you in any way.

Specialty scopes are quite good and lower priced than many. Axcel or Sureloc sights with a 9" bar would be my choice.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

what about a protec or an ultra tec? thoughts?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> what about a protec or an ultra tec? thoughts?


Both are GREAT choices....


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> No more challenging then trying to shoot good scores with a scope and long rod.
> 
> The object is to be as accurate as possible.....the VAST MAJORITY of shooters are more accurate with FS gear.


And here I thought all along the object was to have fun. :teeth:

And no matter how hard you try, you can't convince me that it's not easier to be accurate and get the higher scores with the scope and long rod than it is with 5 fixed pins. With the scope, you move your single pin for each distance you shoot. You have a pin for an aiming reference that you can put right on the spot. You are magnifying your spot so you can see when you pin is there. Most of the guess work shooting FS is how much to cut for extreme uphill and downhill shots. 

With fixed pins, you have to cut for the up and down, plus you have to gap every distance except for the 5 distances you have pins for. And at longer yardages, the pin sometimes looks bigger than your dot. It's harder to tell when you on the dot.

I've shot them both, and personally, I think it's much more of a challenge to shoot the higher scores with fixed pins. Why do you think most of the FS shooters blow the pin shooters away. Not because they are that much better. Check my signature. 

But I'm not trying to argue. :darkbeer: I like both styles.


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> my name is kill em and grill em and i am addicted to archery.:darkbeer:
> 
> There i finally said it, are there any support groups out there? wait a second i think i am on one right now.:darkbeer:


And I apologize k'em-ng'em. Didn't mean to hijack your thread to debate shooting styles with the Hornet.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> And here I thought all along the object was to have fun. :teeth:
> 
> And no matter how hard you try, you can't convince me that it's not easier to be accurate and get the higher scores with the scope and long rod than it is with 5 fixed pins. With the scope, you move your single pin for each distance you shoot. You have a pin for an aiming reference that you can put right on the spot. You are magnifying your spot so you can see when you pin is there. Most of the guess work shooting FS is how much to cut for extreme uphill and downhill shots.
> 
> ...


Who said you can't or don't have fun trying to shoot your best?:noidea: I have fun doing it.

There is more to it then that....magnification causes more motion in your sight....at least perceived anyway.

Learn your gaps and where to hold and it isn't harder...it's different....but you need to practice/learn them...and it doesn't really take that much time to learn them. There are plenty of pin shooters that can and do walk the dog with FS shooters....I know several that do. :wink:

Most pin shooters get blown away because the vast majority of them are hunters first......or they don't learn how to shoot pins for field correctly.

my highest field score and my highest field avg is actually with pins....all of my 540+ rounds are with pins...yes all of them. I like shooting FS better so that is what I shoot.

and with a scope you have to cut also......:wink:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

I give. I agree with what you're saying. And I'm not a hunter first. Matter of fact, I've not hunted now for about 4 years. I enjoy my target shooting too much, and I can't seem to work in the hunting part of archery anymore. Not enough time.

And we're all archers, whether it's pins or FS. And we shoot together, and have fun together. So I agree with you...shoot what you enjoy shooting and work with it to be the best you can with it. It's always more fun when you know you are shooting the best you can. :cheers:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> I give. I agree with what you're saying. And I'm not a hunter first. Matter of fact, I've not hunted now for about 4 years. I enjoy my target shooting too much, and I can't seem to work in the hunting part of archery anymore. Not enough time.
> 
> And we're all archers, whether it's pins or FS. And we shoot together, and have fun together. So I agree with you...shoot what you enjoy shooting and work with it to be the best you can with it. It's always more fun when you know you are shooting the best you can. :cheers:


Exactly....:thumb:

and you didn't have to give in :wink: It's just a discussion....we are here to help each other out :darkbeer:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> my highest field score and my highest field avg is actually with pins....all of my 540+ rounds are with pins...yes all of them. I like shooting FS better so that is what I shoot.


Hornet,

Just out of curoisity, what pin configuration did you use to shoot field with pins? And how did you shoot your 70 and 80 yarder with pins?

Like I said, I didn't mean to hijack this thread, but I figure it won't hurt. This might help others out too.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

hijack away, like i said before i am new to field so getting more info is great!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

kidnutso said:


> Hornet,
> 
> Just out of curoisity, what pin configuration did you use to shoot field with pins? And how did you shoot your 70 and 80 yarder with pins?
> 
> Like I said, I didn't mean to hijack this thread, but I figure it won't hurt. This might help others out too.


When I shot pins I just used your standard 20-30-40-50-60.

I shot the 70 and 80 using my 60yd pin. It's only two arrows per half....I learned how to do it with my setup....so I wouldn't spend a TON of time on those two distances. Learn where you need to hold....where is your 50 when you are holding on target at 70 with your 60? That is roughly where you need to hold. The same at 80 but where is your 40 :wink: Once you learn your setup....you automatically know where to hold.

Get your 4 and move on....if you bang out a 5 then great. But don't be upset about a 4 at 70 and 80 

If I went back to pins I wouldn't set my pins that way though.....OT2 is a great thing:wink:


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

If I went back to pins I wouldn't set my pins that way though.....OT2 is a great thing:wink:[/QUOTE said:


> OT2? :embarres: Got me with somethng I don't think I've heard about here.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OT2 is an archer program that you can do TONS of stuff with :thumb:

http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/


----------



## kidnutso (Aug 29, 2004)

OK. Thanks. Appreciate the tip. 

Have a happy and safe holiday.


----------



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> OT2 is an archer program that you can do TONS of stuff with :thumb:
> 
> http://www.pinwheelsoftware.com/


That is for sure. The more often you use it, the more helpful items you find. I sure don't yet use the full capability, but would hate to be without it. I think the downloaded SFA version was only about $25. Just the help in choosing arrows pays for it many times over. The sight tapes and charts were the original reason I bought it.


----------

